
The Southwest Will Probably Suffer a Crippling Megadrought This Century - lisper
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/environment/a23225/megadrought-american-southwest/
======
jimmywanger
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NRQOR26/ref=dp-kindle-
redirect?...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NRQOR26/ref=dp-kindle-
redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1)

Eerily prescient.

Basically, my attitude is look at a place before a lot of humans got there
that had technology that could bring water and climate control.

That's probably what it's going to go back to at some point. You can only buck
mother nature for so long.

